# Route-R-Joint?



## longashes (Jul 26, 2007)

First timer here. Just finished building my benchtop router table featured in Wood magazine a year or so ago. 

I visited a Woodworking show in Houston a while back and saw the Woodline booth. They had a dovetail jig system called Route-R-Joint. Sort of expensive but seemed easy to use. One of the neat things about it was the supplemental templates that create dovetails in various forms (heart, teddy bear, etc.) Thoughts are to make boxes for gifts for Christmas.

Any comments or experience with this system? 

Rich


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rich

I don't have any experience with that jig, BUT Oak-Park sells one that you can use to put in the heart type joint....BUT you need to use a small router bit with most of that type of jigs,,,,that's the big draw back with most of them because the bits do like to break easy...  that's to say it's hard to use stock thicker than 1/2" ,,,,,and it's best to use 3/8" or thiner...

here's link to the Oak-Park fixture
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-

Bj 



longashes said:


> First timer here. Just finished building my benchtop router table featured in Wood magazine a year or so ago.
> 
> I visited a Woodworking show in Houston a while back and saw the Woodline booth. They had a dovetail jig system called Route-R-Joint. Sort of expensive but seemed easy to use. One of the neat things about it was the supplemental templates that create dovetails in various forms (heart, teddy bear, etc.) Thoughts are to make boxes for gifts for Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rich, Bob,

The woodcraft jig looks A LOT like the oak park setup. In fact, they also sell the same spacer fence set-up. 

I saw them demonstrate at the woodworking show in Baltimore, and if I had the money...... well let's just say the complete package of all the templates was VERY tempting.

I think it looks like a solid product. I have a handful of woodline router bits, and their quality is as good as any other I've used.


http://www.woodline.com/v2/pc-1825-184-route-r-joint-precision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks KP91

How much was the complete package ??

http://www.woodline.com/v2/p-1825-route-r-joint-precision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx


Bj 




kp91 said:


> Rich, Bob,
> 
> The woodcraft jig looks A LOT like the oak park setup. In fact, they also sell the same spacer fence set-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## longashes (Jul 26, 2007)

The basic system is on sale for $152. Additional templates run $18 each. They have a spacer fence system that allows larger and/or longer stock for $129. If you purchase at a show, they throw in the templates.

It looked neat at the show but I am a little reluctant since I have not found very much additional info online.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

longashes said:


> First timer here. Just finished building my benchtop router table featured in Wood magazine a year or so ago.
> 
> I visited a Woodworking show in Houston a while back and saw the Woodline booth. They had a dovetail jig system called Route-R-Joint. Sort of expensive but seemed easy to use. One of the neat things about it was the supplemental templates that create dovetails in various forms (heart, teddy bear, etc.) Thoughts are to make boxes for gifts for Christmas.
> 
> ...


*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rich, I am guessing you saw a demonstration at the show. If the jigs worked for them they will work for you. Yes, there is a learning curve with any tool, so it is best to work with some cheap wood at first. Once you are getting the results you like, then switch to more expensive woods. I still build a proto type of my projects from pine before using an exotic or hardwood. This allows you to learn anything special about the project before you commit big money for materials.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

I think it was just over $200 for a total of 6 templates, I can't exactly remember. I guess I'll just have to force myself to go back to the woodworking show next year just to find out!


----------



## boredft (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw the same guy at the woodworking show here in Tampa. It works just as well when you get it home but as bob said in an earlier post you need to go slow when cutting wood thicker than half inch. The whole kit with cutters and extra templates was $179.00. Instructions,dvd,bit,and extra templates were for the show buyers only,otherwise they sold as extra priced items. I love mine. I also bought the spacer kit from this guy,several years back at another wood show. I don't know why anyone would want to cut box joints,or combination joints,or dovetail splices any other way. I am very pleased with everything I bought from this company. Their prices are reasonable too.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

boredft said:


> I don't know why anyone would want to cut box joints,or combination joints,or dovetail splices any other way.


I am so glad you phrased it that way. Not understanding why people prefer different methods is very common. There are usually several different ways to complete any woodworking task, and they are all correct. The important part is to enjoy the methods you are using and just accept that other people may prefer different methods. Sharing these methods so people can make an informed decision on how to complete a process is what the forums are about.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Rout R Joint Info*

Here is a link to some info for the Rout R Joint.

http://www.woodline.com/Download/Route-r-joint Instructions.pdf 

scrollwolf


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

" I still build a proto type of my projects from pine before using an exotic or hardwood. This allows you to learn anything special about the project before you commit big money for materials."

You know me by now Mike, no prototypes , straight into it, so what if a 10" box ends up only 8" after the errors are corrected.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't make a proto type, but I usually will have or will make a few pieces of the project stock for making test cuts for dados, miters and rabbets etc. I would use pine as well but 1/2, 3/8 or 1/4 pine is very scarce around here and costs as much as exotics when you can find it. I do use 1/2 aspen when I can. No planer or jointer in my shop!

Corey


----------



## PJ5522 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Rout r joint set up block*

Anyone know what the spec's of the rout r joint set up block are? I inherited the system but it is missing a few pieces, one of which seems to be the critical "set up block.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Pieces of the rout-r-joint system can be purchased from Woodline USA - Router Bits, Woodworking, Woodworking Tools. I don't know if their offer is still good, but when I bought my rout-r-joint they were saying that they would replace any of the templates free if one ever got damaged. I don't think "missing" pieces qualify for this free replacement offer though. 

For anyone using one of these jigs, the real secret to getting good joints is to have the router bit perfectly centered in the guide bushing. If it moves, your joints won't fit properly. Also, go easy when making the first pass cuts. The router bit is a small diameter and you will deflect it if you feed the stock too quickly, especially if the stock is thick and the result will be the same as an off center guide bushing. It will take practice to get good joints with the jig, so plan on several hours of practice on scrap material before attempting to use it on a project. Keep in mind that the demonstrator at the shows has thousands of hours of practice, so he makes it look like the joints will always come out perfect. They don't, without practice and a perfectly aligned template guide bushing. 

Charley


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Route-R-Joint - Router Bits from Woodline USA

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System

==


----------

